# Kuka Profibus kommunikation mit SPS



## philinger (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo SPS-Forum,

ich habe schwierigkeiten eine Kuka Roboter mit meiner SPS reden zu lassen. Im Prinzip möchte ich via Profibus vorerst ein Byte austauschen, aber leider ist mein Latein jetzt am Ende.
Der Kuka Roboter ist ein KR3 von 2005 mit KRC Software und hat eine Profibus PCI-Karte CP5613 bekommen.
Dazu habe ich noch zur Auswahl zwei SPS'en eine älter 314er IFM mit Profibusmodul CP 342-5 und eine neue 314C-2 PN/DP.

Ich würde die neue CPU bevorzugen, weil ich dort kein FC1 und FC2; DP_Send, DP_Receive brauche, sollte aber doch mit beiden Realisierbar sein, oder?

Nachdem die CP5613 noch eine der ersten Karten ist, kann die nur als Master in Betrieb gehen(?) und somit ist die SPS Slave;
Ich wollte es zwar erst anders herum haben, aber das ist im Rahmen meines Projekts bzw. Gegebenheiten nicht möglich.

Das Problem besteht darin, dass ich immer egal welche CPU einen Busfehler bekomme und lediglich die grüne LED auf der PCI-Karte leuchtet.

Ich hab hier mal einen Auszug der logfile Datei vom Roboter:

FILE_PTR_POS=001559
26/09/05 07:12:32 : Logfile for Profibus CP5613/14 (V2.01.0.8)
26/09/05 07:12:32 : Downloading Firmware and Database.........                  
26/09/05 07:12:33 : CP5613/14 started!                                          
26/09/05 07:12:33 : Master Application registered at the CP!                    
26/09/05 07:12:33 : Accessed pointer to DPR from CP!                            
26/09/05 07:12:33 : Hardware version: 1.09                                      
26/09/05 07:12:33 : Firmware version: 2.01                                      
26/09/05 07:12:33 : Master baudrate : 1,5 MB                                    
26/09/05 07:12:34 : next CP state: DP_STOP                                      
26/09/05 07:12:34 : DP_Master has changed mode to: DP_STOP                      
26/09/05 07:12:34 : next CP state: DP_CLEAR                                     
26/09/05 07:12:34 : DP_Master has changed mode to: DP_CLEAR                     
26/09/05 07:12:36 : Waiting for all modules being in state ready!               
26/09/05 07:12:37 : Waiting for all modules being in state ready!               
26/09/05 07:12:38 : Waiting for all modules being in state ready!               
26/09/05 07:12:39 : Waiting for all modules being in state ready!               
26/09/05 07:12:40 : Waiting for all modules being in state ready!               
26/09/05 07:12:40 : next CP state: DP_OPERATE                                   
26/09/05 07:12:40 : DP_Master has changed mode to: DP_OPERATE                   
=====  LAST_ENTRY  =====                                                        

Das war das höchste der Gefühle was ich erreicht habe, dazu kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Profibus: Kommunikationsfehler in Modul 3" (--> Slave 3)

Hier noch ein Auszug aus den Konfig-Datei pfmbs:

[CP_5613/14]
DEBUG=1
LOGFILE_PATH=log/pfbms.log
ERROR_TEXT=German
FORCE_RESET=1
OLD_ERROR_DB=0

[MASTER]
MASTER_USED=1
DATABASE_PATH=init/ROB.ldb
FIRMWARE_PATH_A1=drivers/FW_5613.bin
;FIRMWARE_PATH_A2=drivers/fw5613A2.bin
WATCHDOG_TIME=3
MAPPING_USED=0
MAPPING_PATH=init/
;DEACTIVATED_SLAVES=3

[SLAVE]
MODUL_USED=0
MODUL_ADDRESS=3
;START_TIME=20
ERROR_ACTION=0
STANDBY=0
SLAVE_TIMEOUT=0
CHECK_CONFIGURATION_DATA=0
ACCEPTABLE_INPUT_LENGTH=244
ACCEPTABLE_OUTPUT_LENGTH=244
IO_DATA_BASE=0
CONSISTENCE=1   

Und der iosys:

[DRIVERS]
DSEIO=14,dseIoInit,dseiodrv.o
;CNKE2=21,cnke2CPInit,cnke2drv.o
;DNSC6=20,dnsc6Init,dnsc6drv.o
;DNSC5=19,dnsc5Init,dnsc5drv.o
;DNSC4=18,dnsc4Init,dnsc4drv.o
;DNSC3=17,dnsc3Init,dnsc3drv.o
;CNKE1=16,cnke1CPInit,cnke1drv.o
;INTERBUSPCI=15,ibsCPPciInit,ibpcidrv.o
;DNSC2=13,dnsc2Init,dnsc2drv.o
;DNSC1=12,dnsc1Init,dnsc1drv.o
PBMASL=11,pbmsInit,pfbmsdrv.o
;DEVNET=2,dnInit,dn2drv.o
;INTERBUS=1,ibusInit,ibusdrv.o
;MFC=0,mfcEntry,mfcdrv.o

[PBMASL]
;E/A-Zuordnungen PROFIBUS
INB8=3,0,x1     ;$IN[65-72]
OUTB9=3,0,x1    ;$OUT[73-80]

Ich hab noch meine Projekte angehängt für noch mehr Infos
Anhang anzeigen alte_SPS.zip
Anhang anzeigen neue_SPS.zip


Entschuldigung für die ganze Infos und Text, aber ich bin am verzeifeln mit der Kiste.....
Vielen Dank vorab für die Hilfe

Gruß

Philinger


----------



## SPS-freak1 (16 Dezember 2014)

Guten abend, 

Bist du dir sicher, dass diese Karte nur Master kann?


----------



## philinger (16 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

Zumindest hatt die Karte nur einen Port…Und somit müsste es eine A1 sein
Und in einer Siemens Produkte Beschreibung stand nur DP-Master bzw in der Hardware Konfig gibt's auch nur Master anzuwählen
Ah und ich wollte die Karte sogar aufn Kuka schon als Slave laufen lassen und dann hat er sie gleich wieder ausgeschaltet


----------



## Verpolt (17 Dezember 2014)

In der Hardware sollte die GSD (Gerätestammdatei CP5613) von Kuka installiert werden.
Dann kannst rechts die Karte (bei mir ne andere) auswählen und auf den DP-Strang ziehen.
Jetzt die E/A-Breite (bei Dir 1 byte) unten platzieren

.


----------



## philinger (17 Dezember 2014)

Hi Verpolt,

Okay, also ich habe eine gsd datei auf den Roboter gefunden, dann muss ich mit dieser gsd datei die hardware konfig machen, aber meine karte is dann weiter hin master, oder geht dann die Karte auch als Slave  ? Die datei glaub ich hieß s100008.gsd oder so ähnlich kann es sein?
Mein Problem ist ich hab den Roboter einfach so bekommen mit der Karte als Projekt und so gut wie keine Doku und natürlich hat man die Karte irgendwo gefunden und wurde nicht von Kuka bestellt 

Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Verpolt (17 Dezember 2014)

philinger schrieb:


> Hi Verpolt,
> dann muss ich mit dieser gsd datei die hardware konfig machen, aber meine karte is dann weiter hin master, oder geht dann die Karte auch als Slave



So wie es aussieht, ist die Karte nur als Master einsetzbar



philinger schrieb:


> Die datei glaub ich hieß s100008.gsd oder so ähnlich kann es sein?



jo, kann sein. Nach der Installation steht das im Klartext drin. Oder die GSD entpacken und mit einem Editor anschauen.


----------



## philinger (17 Dezember 2014)

Gut dann werde ich am Freitag eine projektierung mit diesem GSD File machen, ich hatte mal ein gsd file von Kuka dort war die Karte allerding nur als Slave konfigurierbar, aber auch für eine CP 5614 so wie bei dir, hoffentlich ist die gsd nicht auch so eine.....

Ich werde mich melden wie's ausschaut


----------



## philinger (19 Dezember 2014)

Ich hab's jetzt ausprobiert mit der gsd datei, die auf dem roboter ist, leider ist es genau die selbe die schon mal runter geladen habe, also eine für die CP5614 als Slave und leider nicht für die CP 5613 als Master :sm17:

Hat noch jemand Ideen, wie ich die zwei miteinander reden lassen kann


----------



## Dos6.22 (5 Januar 2015)

Anbei ein Dokument von KUKA, wo beschrieben wird, wie man einen Roboter Master einrichtet. Du braucht dafür Step7 oder den NCM Manager und musst eine lbd Datei erzeugen. 
Vielleicht hift es dir ja. Deinen beschriebenen Fall hatte ich selber so nicht. Immer nur den Fall Roboter Master von Slave EA Modulen. Daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, was auf SPS Seite für den Slavezustand eingetragen werden muss.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen K_NCM_Profibus.doc


----------



## Dos6.22 (5 Januar 2015)

Und hier noch ein Dokument zum Einrichten auf KUKA Seite. Vielleicht hilft das auch weiter. Ansonsten  im roboterforum mal vorbeischauen und fragen.

Das sind alles offizielle Dokumente, dass letzte hier liegt auch jedem Roboter auf CD/DVD bei.

Anhang anzeigen Proghbkonfig_r5.2_de.pdf


edit:
ich seh gerade, du hast schon im roboterforum gepostet ;-)


----------



## philinger (7 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

dake für die Dokumente, ich habe irgendwie die Vermutung das eine anbindung eines "intelligent" Slaves (also Slave mit CPU) an dem Profibus zumindest in dieser Konfiguration gar nicht möglich ist....Ich habe auch noch ein Dokument in der Hand gahabt von KUKA indem war auch lediglich die Rede von Slave EA Modulen....
Ich habe die .lbd Datei sowohl mit dem auf dem Roboter installierten NCM Manager erstellt als auch mit STEP7 und leider kein Erfolg

Naja nachdem ich so auf keinen grünen Zweig komme :sm10:, bin ich jetzt dabei mir mal einen DP/DP Koppler zu organisieren, umso dann Roboter Master und SPS Master miteinander reden zu lassen, des wird ja wohl hoffentlich funktionieren?!?
Allerding habe ich noch nie mit einem DP/DP Koppler gearbeitet 
Gibt's vorab irgendetwas zu beachten bei der HW-Konfig oder ist das alles selbsterklärend :-?


----------



## Matze001 (7 Januar 2015)

Kleiner Tipp von mir:

Ruf doch einfach mal bei den Jungs von Kuka an (Hotline). 
Die sind sehr kompetent und helfen Dir gern. Und wenn es nur ne Info ist ob es so oder so geht und ne Anleitung per Mail.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## philinger (10 Januar 2015)

Also ich war gestern bei KUKA zwegs einer Schulung und hab mich informiert zwegs mein Profibusproblem. Es ist wohl tatsächlich so das mit der CP5613 lediglich Slave EA-Module angeschlossen werden können bzw. eine Slave-CPU sich nicht in der "Umgebung wohl füllt", da die Karte auch nur mit "abgespeckten Fähigkeiten/Eigenschaften" von der KRC in Betrieb genommen wird...
Abhilfe ist eben z.B. die CP 5613 A2 Karte zu kaufen bzw installieren oder eben den Versuch starten mit einem DP/DP Koppler, nachdem ich mir jetzt einen DP/DP Koppler oragniesiert habe werde ich vorraussichtlich am Montag mein Glück probieren bis die andere Karte bestellt ist....


----------

